# What is Your Favorite Beverage that has Alcohol?



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2017)

I've become partial to Shiraz wine!! Woo Hoo.  layful:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 12, 2017)

I have an Icehouse beer on occasion.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 12, 2017)

Like Michelob but prefer a crown and coke every now and then.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2017)

At our family reunion this year, I tried a Redds Apple ale. It was excellent, but I have to limit alcohol due to medications.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 12, 2017)

Beer.  Any kind of beer.  Even the Egyptians had it when they built the pyramids. (The only 7th wonder of the world still standing)

On a hot day I can drink all kinds of other beverages including water but only beer seems to quench the thirst.


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2017)

If we're talking mixed drinks, it would be a margarita, on the rocks with salt.  Otherwise, hard cider.  I'm currently living in the heart of apple country.....which leads to hard cider of every sort wherever you turn.  Yummeee.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2017)

I never have mixed drinks, and rarely wine, maybe once a year.  I will have a beer with meals sometimes, either Foster's or Miller High Life.  :cheers:


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 12, 2017)

Water my drink of choice in recent years due to meds but in younger days it was  vodka and Tonic with lime in warm weather, Irish coffee or hot buttered rum in winter.  Glass of wine with dinner.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2017)

I gave up beer long ago...especially after being in Germany for 4 years....no comparison between German beer and that yellow water they sell here.  I still enjoy a glass of wine with a good meal...once in a great while.  About all I drink anymore is perhaps a 1/2 shot of flavored Vodka about an hour before bedtime...a sip of that allows me to get a solid nights sleep.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2017)

IF  I'm in the mood,  I usually have vodka and  club soda.  Sometimes I stick a stuffed olive in it.


----------



## Temperance (Jul 12, 2017)

Tanqueray & Tonic with lime, or maybe a Spicy Bloody Mary.  Also enjoy wine, mostly white.  And on a really hot day, nothing taste better than an ice cold beer.


----------



## Trade (Jul 12, 2017)

The first cold beer right after doing some hard outdoor work on a hot day. 

Just the first one. After that it doesn't matter how many more you drink, none of them will be as good.


----------



## Wren (Jul 12, 2017)

I enjoy a tot of whisky each day in my mid morning coffee


----------



## Lon (Jul 13, 2017)

Chardonnay at mid day and Pinot Noir or Sauvignon Blanc evening.


----------



## kaufen (Jul 15, 2017)

Chartreuse is special for a variety of reasons, but mainly because it has *130 ingredients*  used in its distilling and aging process. 130! It's also a highly  guarded secret recipe known by only 2 of the Carthusian Monks that  produce it, at any given time. It has a long history--not entirely  unlike Absinth--of government confiscation, clandestine operations,  prohibition, and finally acceptance in the early 20th century.

Today, it's made in the area of Voiron, France, near the Carthusian mountains, using the recipes passed down across 4 centuries.

You  can sip it, mix it, chill it, heat it, drink it by itself, or with a  meal. You can even put it in hot chocolate. It's incredibly versatile,  more than any other liqueur I've ever used, but it's also highly  flavored, so you don't need to mix much.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 17, 2017)

kaufen said:


> Chartreuse is special for a variety of reasons, but mainly because it has *130 ingredients*  used in its distilling and aging process. 130! It's also a highly  guarded secret recipe known by only 2 of the Carthusian Monks that  produce it, at any given time. It has a long history--not entirely  unlike Absinth--of government confiscation, clandestine operations,  prohibition, and finally acceptance in the early 20th century.
> 
> Today, it's made in the area of Voiron, France, near the Carthusian mountains, using the recipes passed down across 4 centuries.
> 
> You  can sip it, mix it, chill it, heat it, drink it by itself, or with a  meal. You can even put it in hot chocolate. It's incredibly versatile,  more than any other liqueur I've ever used, but it's also highly  flavored, so you don't need to mix much.


Sounds like something I'd like to try.  Don't think I have ever had it before.


----------

